# Sps Tuneups I Made To #31 And #67



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

As you can probably tell, i love my SPS'. i love em so much, i have two. one to beat up and one for classy events like weddings and baby baptisms and ****. one's green micarta and the other is some koa that i cut when i was 19 or so. jim was nice enough to make me one with some of my own wood. see here the one thing that i did to both of them is open up the tube slits a little bit. i kinda just flared the ends of the slots with some 220 grit (a la Dayhiker) and all was good. before i did this, i had to be careful when removing 1745's from the slot.now i just stretch em a bit and they slide out. it still takes some effort, but i feel like it's faster now. other than that, i can't think of any other upgrades or mods besides some tactile reference for front or back of the shooter. here's some photos of my ever so slight mod to the best shooter available, IMO. (whoever bought #69, i'm jealous) i also hit the koa sps with 600 grit and some special sauce- beeswax bits and tung and linseed oil in a double boiler to combine then make a paste. been rubbing it with a rag to bring on the shine!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is some beautiful wood!! The SPS looks like it fits your hand perfectly. Congrats on having 2...I am jealous.

Todd


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice piece there! Now all you need is another lanyard, so you don't have to move one back and forth from your workin' frame to your dressin' up frame


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

yes, i do... i like yours, cuz there's the knot at the end to tuck under my belt so the shooter dangles in my pocket instead of riding the ammo in the pocket. send me one!!! i'm more than happy to pay.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It's all in the details. The sheen the koa has is real nice.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

pop shot said:


> yes, i do... i like yours, cuz there's the knot at the end to tuck under my belt so the shooter dangles in my pocket instead of riding the ammo in the pocket. send me one!!! i'm more than happy to pay.


Check your mailbox come Thursday or Friday


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a worthwhile mod. I have to stretch the 1842s pretty thin to pop them through that gap.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shooter







,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Respect for having the balls to mess with that masterpiece.

I think that is *the* prettiest wood I have ever seen for a slingshot.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Respect for having the balls to mess with that masterpiece.
> 
> I think that is *the* prettiest wood I have ever seen for a slingshot.


nah, slow steady strokes with 220, only takes a little each time. thanks- i cut this wood up when i was 19 or so, i've been holding on to it for awhile, doing little projects here and there.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dats de sickness, mon!

Jim's making me one. OD green micarta and solid ss pins.

Speaking of special occasions,,, you could become a Moyel with a little practice. Just tip de tip.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

dang those look familiar...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

those are my favorites out of the thirty or so i own.


----------

